# 1/32 Track Help



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

Well I knw a couple of you have always been super helpful in HO track design but how about 1/32. I have a L shaped area I'm setting up with scalextric sport track. 20' by 10' 4 foot wide. I hope that is the way to describe it. How about 2 1/2 sheets of plywood 1 way(20 feet) and a 6 foot piece the other(10 feet borrowing the 4 feet off the other sheet) It is alot of area I'm considering a 2nd level to really extend this and make it awesome but would love some input. I'm not a stud landscaper but feel this much space deserves it.

Thanks
Bone


----------

